# 3 months , infinite time . Just me and the bar.



## Loki13 (May 20, 2015)

So soon the summer holiday is starting , I bought a bar and weight up to 120kg. I'll have 3 months , with every single day free , so I wanna dedicate AT LEAST 3 HOURS A DAY TO SPORT.
Goal : Lose weight .
How should I do this ? I could stay weightlifting even for 4 hours / day but I know that's not gonna help me. I have alot of resistance , tho . I could also take some HIIT or simple runing before the weight lifting.
So how should I do the rest ? How much time should I lift everyday so I won't be beaten down by the fatigue yet lose the most weight I could .
I can squat 60 kg , Deadlift 90+ , BP 55.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 20, 2015)

First off, welcome to UGB!

Your situation is like a fantasy come true for many on this board. I'd kill for a week of free days, let alone a month.

You stated that your goal is to lose weight: thats a function of diet far more so than training. Talk about your diet plan and you'll get good advice.

On the training, are you looking to gain strength? Hypertrophy? (tough in a caloric deficit) Both? Give us some addtl insight into where you'd like to be and we can offer some training suggestions. Even with a month of free time, your goals regarding strength and hypertrophy need to be realistic. You can make great progress though if you don't overdo things and keep your rest / recovery a priority as well as your diet & training. 

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## snake (May 20, 2015)

Pick a a routine you can stay with past your vacation time then add to it. This is a life thing not a summer thing. You better get a set schedule or with that much time on your hands, you will fall short of your goal. It going to take a month to even get into it. Revamp your diet and don't take on the world.

Given the option, hit the gym before any cardio. Weight training will burn up some cals and then you can empty the tank with the cardio.


----------



## Loki13 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the repplies ,guys !

It's not like it's gonna be my first time weight lifting , I'm already hitting the gym 3-4 times a week  . Still , I'm at 220 lbs ( I was 250). Regarding the diet, I'm at the country-side on the holiday : Alot of chickens , red meat, vegetables and fruits (tomatoes  , cucumbers , green salad , strawberries , apples , pears , peaches ). I also already have protein powder to add up.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 20, 2015)

Loki13 said:


> Thanks for the repplies ,guys !
> 
> It's not like it's gonna be my first time weight lifting , I'm already hitting the gym 3-4 times a week  . Still , I'm at 220 lbs ( I was 250). Regarding the diet, I'm at the country-side on the holiday : Alot of chickens , red meat, vegetables and fruits (tomatoes  , cucumbers , green salad , strawberries , apples , pears , peaches ). I also already have protein powder to add up.



Load that into an app such as MyFitnessPal and get a sense of your macros (protein, carbs and fats) per day. Do you know your TDEE? (Total Daily Energy Expenditure)


----------



## Loki13 (May 21, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Load that into an app such as MyFitnessPal and get a sense of your macros (protein, carbs and fats) per day. Do you know your TDEE? (Total Daily Energy Expenditure)





my TDEE is 2000 - 2200 calories without working out .


----------



## NbleSavage (May 21, 2015)

Good, now we need to know the macro totals of your diet outlined above.


----------



## Loki13 (May 21, 2015)

Well , I don't know , I try to set them by the foods that I'll have 24/24 in my summer. Could you help? I'll have these food everyday :

-Chicken breast.
-Fatty milk/cheese
-Red meat
-tomatoes
-cucumbers
-green salad
-sweet pepper
-peaches
-pairs
-apples
-strawberries
-wallnuts
-eggs.


----------

